# Bay Area/Norcal Fall Meet!!



## alphakenny1 (Dec 21, 2005)

So it's that time of year where I'd like to start discussing possible dates and locations of the norcal/bay area meet. I've always done it the same as i'd like to get a general sense of when people are free and then we can set a date when the most people can show up. Our last meet in April I believe was somewhere in SF where simplicityinsound suggested this very isolated area, which was fine but many of us were hungry and needed to go the bathroom. I'd prefer somewhere around things such as bathrooms and maybe food stores and what not. 

For me, Saturdays are the best because I ain't got **** to do that day, lol. Sundays are tough due to church and the football season is starting so most likely i'll say no on Sundays, so for me, Saturdays work best. I don't have any plans so for me, saturdays are good. Also location I'm all for driving anywhere in the middle where its most convenient for everyone. Unfortunately last time, we made Sf the location due to some of the Sac people wanting a closer location yet some didn't show up (you know who you are, lol). So I hope if you say you gonna go, please go! 

Alright thats enough, let's discuss dates and locations .


----------



## fiveonetvvo (Jul 13, 2007)

i came out to the last one in Alameda (not sf perse, but still a good 25 minute drive) but i had to cut out early to get to work.

this time my system is done courtesy of bing. I don't see why i wouldn't have my car back (after my recent accident). Saturday's work better for me since sunday I usually spend with my nephew.

sept 13 is a no go though cuz i won't be around. 

any photographers? we should have a photoshoot too =)


----------



## mSaLL150 (Aug 14, 2008)

Are noobies allowed?


----------



## spag_bace (Aug 24, 2006)

any weekend is good besides 9/20 weekend for me.


----------



## satsloader (Jul 15, 2008)

Howabout in Monterey?   

I'll come up to the bay area if newb's are indeed invited.. I don't know how far along my Mini Cooper install will have progressed by the meet, but I'd bring it up, and would look forward to meeting ya'll..

Cheer,

Bill in P.G.


----------



## ChicoOG (Nov 27, 2007)

I'm up for a meet. Saturdays work. Mid to late Sept will work...I'm out of twon 10-3-10-10, outside of that I am open.


----------



## alphakenny1 (Dec 21, 2005)

everyone is invited. we are all noobies . 

also it would help to let me know your exact location so i can gauge on where everyone is from so we can get a central location.


----------



## Boostedrex (Apr 4, 2007)

Peter,

You know I'm game to come out from the east side of Sac. Name the date as long as it's the last part of Sept through late Oct. And as long as it's no further south than San Jose it's cool with me. The closer the better of course.

Zach


----------



## Mr Marv (Aug 19, 2005)

satsloader said:


> Howabout in Monterey?
> 
> I'll come up to the bay area if newb's are indeed invited.. I don't know how far along my Mini Cooper install will have progressed by the meet, but I'd bring it up, and would look forward to meeting ya'll..
> 
> ...


You're about 2 months late for that one Bill  but if you need help with anything give me a call! 

WEST COAST MOBILE AUDIO BBQ/MEET ON MONTEREY BAY


----------



## Robdoggz (Sep 16, 2007)

I finally got a job which is good and all but my hours vary and i work weekends sometimes saturday and sometimes sunday  When a date is set i will look into my schedule i don't want to ask for a weekend off too soon as i am new i am working any hours my boss ask just going with the flow i think he is testing me to see if i complain about hour changes hehe i need $$ i am working any and all hours i can.

But maybe just maybe i will make it in the end.


----------



## trecool (Aug 25, 2008)

I'm a noobie too!  Would be nice meet some local people so definitely count me in for a Saturday morning meet. I'm located in Fremont.


----------



## Boostedrex (Apr 4, 2007)

By the way, very good idea to have the meet somewhere near food/bathrooms/civilization this time. Seeing as most all of our cars are not very loud from the outside, we don't have to worry about disturbing anyone. Just my .02.

Zach


----------



## satsloader (Jul 15, 2008)

Mr. Marv said,

"You're about 2 months late for that one Bill but if you need help with anything give me a call!"

Man, had I known.. I'll be there next year, and with luck I'll have finished the Mini by then. 

As for the Bay Area/Norcal Fall Meet, what about a city or county park? 

Cheers,

Bill in P.G.


----------



## low (Jun 2, 2005)

is this close to san ramon? i might be able to make it.


----------



## mSaLL150 (Aug 14, 2008)

I am located in Davis.


----------



## alphakenny1 (Dec 21, 2005)

san ramon is about 45 minutes from san jose, so its relatively close.


----------



## Audio Options (Aug 28, 2008)

If you are interested I have a shop in Livermore with a huge parking lot that you could have a meet at... it would be a good half way point between SJ and Sac 

Let me know


----------



## Boostedrex (Apr 4, 2007)

Audio Options said:


> If you are interested I have a shop in Livermore with a huge parking lot that you could have a meet at... it would be a good half way point between SJ and Sac
> 
> Let me know


I'd be down for that if everyone else is cool with it. Plus it would be nice to have it at an actual shop. I know that I used to host a lot of my RX-7 club meets at local shops and it always worked out nicely. Just my .02.

Zach


----------



## ChicoOG (Nov 27, 2007)

Works for me...


----------



## shinjohn (Feb 8, 2006)

Personally,
Since we did it east bay/SF last time, I vote for peninsula this time.

I've done car meets here, this is a good location:

http://www.co.sanmateo.ca.us/smc/department/home/0,,5556687_12305989_12313345,00.html

Coyote Point has parks, BBQ areas, bathrooms, etc...
Conveniently located off 101. Makes for a nice "Marv-style" meet location, which I like. Count me in for a meet so long as I'm not in Asia on business. I have soccer with the kids every Sat AM though, so afternoons tend to work alot better for me.


----------



## rimshot (May 17, 2005)

A little closer to 
Sacramento/Davis would be nice it was a long drive last time. I am also in the Davis area. Install should be completely done by then, still finishing up 










as long as its not on my birthday or that weekend (sept 15th) its fine


----------



## Robdoggz (Sep 16, 2007)

Yea if you call the last meet east bay pass me what you are smoking  The meets are getting harder and harder for me to attend they keep moving more and more west. 

If the meet were on the coast i am out its not worth it  Most guys have a 15 min drive to the meets while some of us have 1.5 hour one way drives if there is no traffic but usually the drive is 2.5+ hours with the traffic. This limits the time i ever have to audition systems and i have to leave early to make it home before midnight 

P.S sorry if i am sounding negative lol its friday and not payday


----------



## rimshot (May 17, 2005)

I agree completely we should find a halfway point. It took me almost 2 hours and i know many were coming from further out than me! A halfway point needs to be agreed upon


----------



## ChicoOG (Nov 27, 2007)

I'm coming from Chico, 2.5hrs to the Bay. But, I have family in the Bay, so whatever works for everyone...


----------



## trecool (Aug 25, 2008)

We should have a roll call of where people are located and have the meet where the most concentration of attendees are. Unless someone is giving out free gear then I don't care if you're 3 hours away.


----------



## 60ndown (Feb 8, 2007)

early rematch?

hope that ligament is still bad, left or right knee?


----------



## Boostedrex (Apr 4, 2007)

You're gonna come out Luke? That would be cool, I didn't get a chance to hear your van at the BBQ this year and would like to.

Early rematch huh? Sure thing buddy, but with the torn up knee I'm going to end it quickly this time so I don't further hurt myself. LOL!!



As for the meet location, I'm still down to head out from the east side of Sac as long as the location isn't any further south or west than San Jose. That leaves quite a bit of real estate to choose from. 2.5-3 hours one way is about as much as I can justify for a 2-3 hour meet.

Someone brought up an interesting idea after our last meet. What does everyone think about sitting down and eating together somewhere either before or after the meet?

Zach


----------



## alphakenny1 (Dec 21, 2005)

okay guys please, state your location and i'll attempt to find a central location for everyone. i actually had dinner last night with whiterabbit, vestax and maestro and most of us wouldn't mind meeting up with that gentlemen who offered to have a meet at his shop in livermore. but please state your location. there are tons of us in san jose but since we only have these meets 2-3 times a year, i want as many people as possible to show up so we're all for driving wherever.


----------



## Audio Options (Aug 28, 2008)

Im in Livermore, but you already knew that... Like I said if you guys are interested I have a huge parking lot.... Applebees, chevys, wingstop a couple other places all a couple blocks away. 

chris


----------



## jay (Sep 12, 2005)

location: SF

preference: penninsula (closer to sf the better, but anywhere between sf and sj would be fine). 

preferred dates: saturdays are best for me - 9/27, 10/11, 10/18, 10/25


----------



## katodevin (Feb 14, 2008)

San Jose


----------



## Boostedrex (Apr 4, 2007)

As previously stated, Sacramento here. 

Any Saturday is cool as long as I have a couple weeks notice.

I agree with you 100% about trying to get as large of a turnout as possible Peter. Also, like I already stated, anything that's a 2.5-3 hour drive or less is cool with me. I'm in it for the community.

Zach


----------



## ChicoOG (Nov 27, 2007)

Saturday 9/27 works the best for me, I'll be in the Bay that weekend anyway. Where ever you guys decide, even though I will be staying in South San Jose that weekend, I'm willing to compromise to support the Central Cal folks...


----------



## shinjohn (Feb 8, 2006)

Wow, I guess I started an uprising.  
LOL.

I will make every attempt to make it wherever it is. Let us know, Peter. You know where I live.


----------



## ChicoOG (Nov 27, 2007)

shinjohn said:


> Wow, I guess I started an uprising.
> LOL.
> 
> I will make every attempt to make it wherever it is. Let us know, Peter. You know where I live.


I hope you can make it, I'd like to see those kicks and hear your system again...Leon has worked some more on mine and it is sounding better


----------



## norcalsfinest (Aug 30, 2008)

I'm in fairfield, and totally down for a meet. :]


----------



## katodevin (Feb 14, 2008)

Are noobs allowed?


----------



## Boostedrex (Apr 4, 2007)

katodevin said:


> Are noobs allowed?


Of course! Everyone is allowed as long as they don't bring a negative attitude with them.

Zach


----------



## ChicoOG (Nov 27, 2007)

This medium isn't real conducive to getting to consensus...

How about this, who's interested in a meet w/ area preference (east bay, north bay, etc...) and date preference?

Name, Location preference, date preference:
1) ChicoOG (Mike) - Where ever - Sat. 9/27 works best
2)
3) 
4)
5)
6)

Hope this works


----------



## satsloader (Jul 15, 2008)

I'm just south of Monterey, but I'll travel, any excuse to motor the Mini.. 

The shop in Livermore sounds like a good idea to me.. Audio Options, what kind of business? Any strippers?


























I've got a poly finish on an 80's Telecaster, man that stuff is a b*tch to remove..

  

Bill in P.G.


----------



## Boostedrex (Apr 4, 2007)

Name, Location preference, date preference:
1) ChicoOG (Mike) - Where ever - Sat. 9/27 works best
2) Boostedrex(Zach) - Livermore sounds good - any Saturday
3) 
4)
5)
6)


----------



## norcalsfinest (Aug 30, 2008)

Name, Location preference, date preference:
1) ChicoOG (Mike) - Where ever - Sat. 9/27 works best
2) Boostedrex(Zach) - Livermore sounds good - any Saturday
3) Norcalsfinest (Joey) - Concord/Fairfield/Pleasanton - Any saturday as long as i have notice
4)
5)
6)


----------



## eggstylin (Aug 9, 2008)

Name, Location preference, date preference:
1) ChicoOG (Mike) - Where ever - Sat. 9/27 works best
2) Boostedrex(Zach) - Livermore sounds good - any Saturday
3) Norcalsfinest (Joey) - Concord/Fairfield/Pleasanton - Any saturday as long as i have notice
4) eggstylin (Randy) - Livermore is good - Any Saturday is fine
5)
6)


I don't know one week to the next whether I'll be in Burbank for work or up in NorCal, but as soon as we have a date figured out I'll do my best to make it out. I'm coming from Danville, so Livermore is actually the closest choice I've heard so far, but I'm not opposed to driving about an hour to 1.5 hours.


----------



## shinjohn (Feb 8, 2006)

ChicoOG said:


> I hope you can make it, I'd like to see those kicks and hear your system again...Leon has worked some more on mine and it is sounding better


Looking forward to hearing yours again too.... I'm sure Leon worked some of his "magic".


----------



## Jhemi80 (Jul 18, 2008)

spag_bace said:


> any weekend is good besides 9/20 weekend for me.


Any time mid October and on is good for me and I vote that It be on a Saturday.


----------



## norcalsfinest (Aug 30, 2008)

Livermore's fine, let's just do that.


----------



## satsloader (Jul 15, 2008)

Name, Location preference, date preference:
1) ChicoOG (Mike) - Where ever - Sat. 9/27 works best
2) Boostedrex(Zach) - Livermore sounds good - any Saturday
3) Norcalsfinest (Joey) - Concord/Fairfield/Pleasanton - Any saturday as long as i have notice
4) eggstylin (Randy) - Livermore is good - Any Saturday is fine
5) Satsloader ( Bill in P.G. ) - Prefer San Jose area, but the Liv. shop sounds good. Saturday is also preferable
6)

Chico OG is right, copy-n-paste the above format to add your comment for good easy tracking ( I posted right after Chico OG came up with this format, kinda blew the good idea, sorry mate ).

Bill in P.G.


----------



## Bollwerk (Jul 25, 2007)

Name, Location preference, date preference:
1) ChicoOG (Mike) - Where ever - Sat. 9/27 works best
2) Boostedrex(Zach) - Livermore sounds good - any Saturday
3) Norcalsfinest (Joey) - Concord/Fairfield/Pleasanton - Any saturday as long as i have notice
4) eggstylin (Randy) - Livermore is good - Any Saturday is fine
5) Satsloader ( Bill in P.G. ) - Prefer San Jose area, but the Liv. shop sounds good. Saturday is also preferable
6) Bollwerk (Peter) - Anywhere - Any Saturday
7)


----------



## alphakenny1 (Dec 21, 2005)

Name, Location preference, date preference:
1) ChicoOG (Mike) - Where ever - Sat. 9/27 works best
2) Boostedrex(Zach) - Livermore sounds good - any Saturday
3) Norcalsfinest (Joey) - Concord/Fairfield/Pleasanton - Any saturday as long as i have notice
4) eggstylin (Randy) - Livermore is good - Any Saturday is fine
5) Satsloader ( Bill in P.G. ) - Prefer San Jose area, but the Liv. shop sounds good. Saturday is also preferable
6) Bollwerk (Peter) - Anywhere - Any Saturday
7) alphakenny1 (Peter) - Anywhere - Any Saturday except 9/21


----------



## trecool (Aug 25, 2008)

1) ChicoOG (Mike) - Where ever - Sat. 9/27 works best
2) Boostedrex(Zach) - Livermore sounds good - any Saturday
3) Norcalsfinest (Joey) - Concord/Fairfield/Pleasanton - Any saturday as long as i have notice
4) eggstylin (Randy) - Livermore is good - Any Saturday is fine
5) Satsloader ( Bill in P.G. ) - Prefer San Jose area, but the Liv. shop sounds good. Saturday is also preferable
6) Bollwerk (Peter) - Anywhere - Any Saturday
7) alphakenny1 (Peter) - Anywhere - Any Saturday except 9/21
8) trecool (Tre) - Prefer San Jose area but Livermore is also good.


----------



## Robdoggz (Sep 16, 2007)

I work Saturday's i can make it after work because i make my own hours Saturday i can work as early as 4 am to 12 noon so further east better or if the meet is at say 12 noon - 1pm start time???

1) ChicoOG (Mike) - Where ever - Sat. 9/27 works best
2) Boostedrex(Zach) - Livermore sounds good - any Saturday
3) Norcalsfinest (Joey) - Concord/Fairfield/Pleasanton - Any saturday as long as i have notice
4) eggstylin (Randy) - Livermore is good - Any Saturday is fine
5) Satsloader ( Bill in P.G. ) - Prefer San Jose area, but the Liv. shop sounds good. Saturday is also preferable
6) Bollwerk (Peter) - Anywhere - Any Saturday
7) alphakenny1 (Peter) - Anywhere - Any Saturday except 9/21
8) trecool (Tre) - Prefer San Jose area but Livermore is also good.
9) Robdoggz - Prefer livermore/east bay have to work saturday's


----------



## Audio Options (Aug 28, 2008)

Livermore, you probably already guessed that


----------



## Boostedrex (Apr 4, 2007)

1) ChicoOG (Mike) - Where ever - Sat. 9/27 works best
2) Boostedrex(Zach) - Livermore sounds good - any Saturday
3) Norcalsfinest (Joey) - Concord/Fairfield/Pleasanton - Any saturday as long as i have notice
4) eggstylin (Randy) - Livermore is good - Any Saturday is fine
5) Satsloader ( Bill in P.G. ) - Prefer San Jose area, but the Liv. shop sounds good. Saturday is also preferable
6) Bollwerk (Peter) - Anywhere - Any Saturday
7) alphakenny1 (Peter) - Anywhere - Any Saturday except 9/21
8) trecool (Tre) - Prefer San Jose area but Livermore is also good.
9) Robdoggz - Prefer livermore/east bay have to work saturday's 
10) Audio Options - Livermore - Hosting the party!! 
11)
12)
13)
14)


There you go, this way things stay neat and organized.


----------



## Audio Options (Aug 28, 2008)

the weekend of the 27th or anything after works best, but you guys let me know


----------



## 60ndown (Feb 8, 2007)

anyone actually seen this location?

do we have pics of said location?


----------



## 60ndown (Feb 8, 2007)

anyone actually seen this location?

do we have pics of said location?


----------



## 60ndown (Feb 8, 2007)

anyone actually seen this location?

do we have pics of said location?


----------



## 60ndown (Feb 8, 2007)

woot tripple sceptisism.


----------



## katodevin (Feb 14, 2008)

1) ChicoOG (Mike) - Where ever - Sat. 9/27 works best
2) Boostedrex(Zach) - Livermore sounds good - any Saturday
3) Norcalsfinest (Joey) - Concord/Fairfield/Pleasanton - Any saturday as long as i have notice
4) eggstylin (Randy) - Livermore is good - Any Saturday is fine
5) Satsloader ( Bill in P.G. ) - Prefer San Jose area, but the Liv. shop sounds good. Saturday is also preferable
6) Bollwerk (Peter) - Anywhere - Any Saturday
7) alphakenny1 (Peter) - Anywhere - Any Saturday except 9/21
8) trecool (Tre) - Prefer San Jose area but Livermore is also good.
9) Robdoggz - Prefer livermore/east bay have to work saturday's 
10) Audio Options - Livermore - Hosting the party!! 
11) katodevin - San Jose - any saturday
12)
13)
14)


----------



## Boostedrex (Apr 4, 2007)

60ndown said:


> anyone actually seen this location?
> 
> do we have pics of said location?


Google Earth is your friend Luke.


----------



## Audio Options (Aug 28, 2008)

you want pics of my shop? 

4173 first st
livermore ca 94551


----------



## MidnightCE (Mar 5, 2007)

Somewhere nearer Sacramento would be doable for me.

How many Sacramento-ish people are there?


----------



## ChicoOG (Nov 27, 2007)

So, let's put a stake in the ground and say:

*Norcal Fall Meet*

*Date*: Sept. 27th

*Location:* 4173 First St., Livermore 94551

*Time:* 11:00 am to whenever

*Food:* TBA

*Photo Shoots:* Any good photographers?

*Other activities:* TBA

Please confirm: 
1) ChicoOG (Mike) - Yes
2) Boostedrex(Zach) - Livermore sounds good - any Saturday
3) Norcalsfinest (Joey) - Concord/Fairfield/Pleasanton - Any saturday as long as i have notice
4) eggstylin (Randy) - Livermore is good - Any Saturday is fine
5) Satsloader ( Bill in P.G. ) - Prefer San Jose area, but the Liv. shop sounds good. Saturday is also preferable
6) Bollwerk (Peter) - Anywhere - Any Saturday
7) alphakenny1 (Peter) - Anywhere - Any Saturday except 9/21
8) trecool (Tre) - Prefer San Jose area but Livermore is also good.
9) Robdoggz - Prefer livermore/east bay have to work saturday's 
10) Audio Options - Livermore - Hosting the party!! 
11) katodevin - San Jose - any saturday
12)
13)
14)


----------



## MidnightCE (Mar 5, 2007)

Thats really fugging far so I'm tenative.


I'm a pretty decent photographer.


----------



## Boostedrex (Apr 4, 2007)

MidnightCE said:


> Thats really fugging far so I'm tenative.
> 
> 
> I'm a pretty decent photographer.


Stop bein' a lil' ho! You can ride with me if you like as my wife has said she doesn't want to go to anymore of these meets. LOL!!

I'm game!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## MidnightCE (Mar 5, 2007)

Boostedrex said:


> Stop bein' a lil' ho! You can ride with me if you like as my wife has said she doesn't want to go to anymore of these meets. LOL!!
> 
> I'm game!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


Hmnn... That way I don't have to worry about flat tires with no spare.  might have to take you up on that.


----------



## ChicoOG (Nov 27, 2007)

MidnightCE said:


> Thats really fugging far so I'm tenative.
> 
> 
> I'm a pretty decent photographer.


Dude, I am coming from Chico...1.5 hours north of you, bring your camera, it will be fun


----------



## Boostedrex (Apr 4, 2007)

MidnightCE said:


> Hmnn... That way I don't have to worry about flat tires with no spare.  might have to take you up on that.


Go for it. I don't have a spare either so if I get a flat then we can figure out what to do as a team. LOL!!!!


----------



## Audio Options (Aug 28, 2008)

im no photographer but I always have a camera on hand.... never know when you will need it..


----------



## MidnightCE (Mar 5, 2007)

Boostedrex said:


> Go for it. I don't have a spare either so if I get a flat then we can figure out what to do as a team. LOL!!!!


We'll take turns holding the wheel hub up and running while the other person steers.


----------



## Thumperx (Nov 20, 2007)

Please confirm: 
1) ChicoOG (Mike) - Yes
2) Boostedrex(Zach) - Livermore sounds good - any Saturday
3) Norcalsfinest (Joey) - Concord/Fairfield/Pleasanton - Any saturday as long as i have notice
4) eggstylin (Randy) - Livermore is good - Any Saturday is fine
5) Satsloader ( Bill in P.G. ) - Prefer San Jose area, but the Liv. shop sounds good. Saturday is also preferable
6) Bollwerk (Peter) - Anywhere - Any Saturday
7) alphakenny1 (Peter) - Anywhere - Any Saturday except 9/21
8) trecool (Tre) - Prefer San Jose area but Livermore is also good.
9) Robdoggz - Prefer livermore/east bay have to work saturday's 
10) Audio Options - Livermore - Hosting the party!! 
11) katodevin - San Jose - any saturday
12)ThumperX - Peninsula- any time during the weekend
13)
14)

I had missed out on the last two meets, and I planning NOT to miss this one. I'm looking forward to this meet. 

Also I'm not too bad at the camera duties, and I'm at photoshop (if needed).


----------



## ChicoOG (Nov 27, 2007)

*Norcal Fall Meet*

*Date:* Sept. 27th

*Location:* 4173 First St., Livermore 94551

*Time:* 11:00 am to whenever

*Food:* TBA

*Photo Shoots:* Any good photographers?

*Other activities:* TBA

Please confirm: 
1) ChicoOG (Mike) - Yes
2) Boostedrex(Zach) - 
3) Norcalsfinest (Joey) - 
4) eggstylin (Randy) - 
5) Satsloader ( Bill in P.G. ) - 
6) Bollwerk (Peter) - 
7) alphakenny1 (Peter) - 
8) trecool (Tre) - 
9) Robdoggz - 
10) Audio Options - 
11) katodevin - 
12) ThumperX
13)
14)


----------



## MidnightCE (Mar 5, 2007)

OK, enough hem-hawing. I'm in to take photos, might or might not have my car.


----------



## ChicoOG (Nov 27, 2007)

MidnightCE said:


> OK, enough hem-hawing. I'm in to take photos, might or might not have my car.


Cool!!


----------



## satsloader (Jul 15, 2008)

Food.. 

The idea of going to a restaurant is convenient, if there is one that can handle a crowd/separate checks

"Applebees, chevys, wingstop a couple other places all a couple blocks away. "

What do ya'll think?

Bill in P.G.


----------



## MidnightCE (Mar 5, 2007)

I like Chevy's... mmm, peppercorn burger...


----------



## Whiterabbit (May 26, 2006)

pho. Or anyplace organ meat is available.


----------



## 60ndown (Feb 8, 2007)

MidnightCE said:


> Hmnn... That way I don't have to worry about flat tires with no spare.  might have to take you up on that.





Boostedrex said:


> Go for it. I don't have a spare either so if I get a flat then we can figure out what to do as a team. LOL!!!!


get some,

http://www.fixaflat.com/


----------



## ChicoOG (Nov 27, 2007)

What can w do that is a little different than other meets? Something to spice it up? Matt R., the tuning God on the Zapco team has given me some of his Demo disc's, they are awesome. I may burn some extra's, so we can do a demo disc exchange...I'm working on building my library.

How does that sound? Any other ideas?


----------



## Whiterabbit (May 26, 2006)

bored of the normal meets? getting fancy requires organization and leadership


----------



## ChicoOG (Nov 27, 2007)

Yes, and requires buy-in a support 

What do you think of the demo disc exchange idea? Any other ideas? I am more than willing to manage whatever co-ordination/organization is necessary...just need some input


----------



## Vestax (Aug 16, 2005)

Another meet... I don't think I've ever missed one 

Looking forward to meeting you guys. 

*Norcal Fall Meet*

*Date:* Sept. 27th

*Location:* 4173 First St., Livermore 94551

*Time:* 11:00 am to whenever

*Food:* TBA

*Photo Shoots:* Any good photographers?

*Other activities:* TBA

Please confirm: 
1) ChicoOG (Mike) - Yes
2) Boostedrex(Zach) - 
3) Norcalsfinest (Joey) - 
4) eggstylin (Randy) - 
5) Satsloader ( Bill in P.G. ) - 
6) Bollwerk (Peter) - 
7) alphakenny1 (Peter) - 
8) trecool (Tre) - 
9) Robdoggz - 
10) Audio Options - 
11) katodevin - 
12) ThumperX
13) Vestax - Yes
14)


----------



## satsloader (Jul 15, 2008)

Chico, I'd love one of your test CD's. 

A.O., can you provide ac power to run laptop's power supplies? The battery on my Dell lasts about 20 minutes  . If we had a few laptops we could make the copying job quick n easy.. I'll bring mine.

Bill in P.G.


----------



## mSaLL150 (Aug 14, 2008)

Well I'm going to have to sit this one out, my cousin gets married that day in SLO. 

Maybe next time.


----------



## Boostedrex (Apr 4, 2007)

I'm afraid that I'm out on the 27th as well.  There is a tournament that day and 3 of my guys are fighting in it. I just found out about that. Sorry guys as I have been one of the big "pushers" for NorCal meets.


----------



## Vestax (Aug 16, 2005)

Wasn't the 27th a tentative date? I dont' think we have too many people locked in on it. Let's proposed more dates when everybody can meet. Maybe some time in October?

Edit.. how about we proposed every Saturday dates... maybe post a poll.

Here's the new thread...
http://www.diymobileaudio.com/forum/showthread.php?t=45989


----------



## ChicoOG (Nov 27, 2007)

satsloader said:


> Chico, I'd love one of your test CD's.
> 
> A.O., can you provide ac power to run laptop's power supplies? The battery on my Dell lasts about 20 minutes  . If we had a few laptops we could make the copying job quick n easy.. I'll bring mine.
> 
> Bill in P.G.


I'll burn a few, but to get one you have to give one  I want to build my library of stuff I may not have thought of otherwise.


----------



## Audio Options (Aug 28, 2008)

I have lots of outlets in the bay... and a couple of extension cords also


----------



## satsloader (Jul 15, 2008)

*Re: Bay Area/Norcal Fall Meet!! Is this still a go?*

Still on for the 27th, 4173 First St., Livermore 94551?


----------



## Audio Options (Aug 28, 2008)

no there is another thread, Its oct 11th now


----------



## satsloader (Jul 15, 2008)

Thanx A.O.

Bill in P.G.


----------



## satsloader (Jul 15, 2008)

Here's a link to new thread..

http://www.diymobileaudio.com/forum/showthread.php?t=45989&highlight=Bay+Area/Norcal+Fall+Meet


----------

